
Silicon Intersectionality–Big Biz claims progress defending status, privilege - NN88
https://www.currentaffairs.org/2017/10/silicon-intersectionality
======
navigator01
>"85% of tech jobs at the company were held by men, and women engineers at the
company experienced a deeply unpleasant environment."

But many women have come out to defend the company and say their experiences
at Uber were positive. Yet that doesn't fit in with the narrative, so it's
ignored.

